# Ohio - What a trip



## Endy (Oct 31, 2013)

I rolled into Ohio in July of 2012. I wasn't anticipating staying long, just a quick stop over and an excuse to get the fuck out of Indiana (No offense, but Evansville is a hole). I stopped in Tiffin first, a little town in the NE part of the state to crash with an aunt and some cousins. Ended up staying there for about two months instead of two weeks thanks to some gall stones and some surgery. The pain meds were nice and I can eat greasy pizza again without tossing my cookies so I guess it wasn't so bad.

Tiffin is a neat little town. Two universities (Tiffin University and Heidelberg) but it's dead as fuck during the summer. That was alright. Plenty of places to go fishing, plenty of woods to wander through and no one really hassled me. Even the cops were cool. Anyway, I met a girl online and moved up to Toledo / Sylvania to crash with her. This has lasted about a year now. Toledo has been interesting. Parts of it are fucking terrible, but some parts have a neat, run down vibe to them. Did some urban exploration and other questionably legal things while exploring. Found some interesting sites. Old warehouses and factories and shit. Mostly crashed with the chick though. She was pretty awesome. Took care of me when I was recovering from the surgery and what not. I'm going to miss her. Hopefully we can hang when I swing back this way towards New Jersey in the next few years.

Now for story time. So me and her brother are driving up to Michigan to fuck around with the jet skis and shoot at some targets (I was lugging along with my mossberg, he had his .22 and a handgun- which I didn't know about) and generally get shitfaced and have a good time up at this lake. We're driving through this small town named Berkey, speeding of course, when this cop drops in behind us. Well shit. We figure it's because we're speeding and the trailer tags are out of date. We pull into a parking lot.

Now her brother pulls out his license and reaches over to the glove box, and of course right as he's about to open it he says 'Officer, I have to inform you that we're transporting firearms in this truck'. We're ordered out of the truck. So the officer begins to search the vehicle and turns up the concealed handgun in the glove compartment. Neither of us had our CCW permits at the time. We also had a shotgun, a .22 and plenty of ammo in the vehicle. I figured it would be overnight in jail at least.

But nah, he was totally cool about it. He told us to keep the handgun in plain sight while we were driving, wrote my friend a ticket for speeding and then drove off.

All in all, I have to say Ohio has been pretty cool to me. I'm going to miss it, but the west is calling and I'm off in the next few weeks.

So, so long Ohio. I'll miss you.


----------



## Pepin (Nov 1, 2013)

Where out west man?


----------



## Endy (Nov 1, 2013)

California, then Seattle.


----------



## little_owl (Dec 30, 2013)

I miss Seattle and just the state of Washington is so nice but I can't believe anyone ever had an okay time in Ohio. Such a shithole of a place entirely.


----------



## Planet (Jan 26, 2014)

Each I'm from Ohio. Place is a shit hole. I once did 8 months in jail for squatting in an old apartment building. The place was still owned by an ass hole landlord that want doing shit with it. When he relized someone ( me) was crashing there he waited one night for me to come back through the bottom level window I had pryed open then called 6-up on my ass. I got charged with felony 5 B and E which holds a one year sentence. I now have a warrent to serve my last 4 months.

If you don't get out of Ohio quick then you will get caught up and be looking at time.


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 4, 2014)

I hated Ohio, but to each their own, though, I'm glad it treated you well. Also, if you're ever in Lima, there's a fucking awesome abandoned tuberculosis hospital south of what I believe is a CSX line (correct me if I'm wrong) and west of the Ottawa River... I slept in there for a week or so but the vibes were fucked so we just slept under some trees instead

http://www.forgottenoh.com/LimaTB/limatb.html

^check it


----------

